# 285/35R18 DRs



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I got my new wheels and tires on today. I went with Boyd Codington F-22 wheels.

Rear wheels: 18x9 with a 7.25" backspacing (that's a 56.25mm offset I believe).

Front wheels: 18x8 with a 6.25" backspacing.

Rear tires: Nitto 555R 285/35R18.

Front tires: Nitto 555 245/40R18.

We slightly (very slightly) rolled the fenders. I took it out today, and it only rubs under extremely hard cornering. We are going to roll the lip a little more tomorrow, and it should be perfect.

So yes, 285's will fit with a good offset. (Nitto 285's since they are a little more narrow that others.) I posted some quick pics - http://www.hintzworld.com/gto/.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

how are you rolling(with what )


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> how are you rolling(with what )


A unit similar to this: http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&itemID=6159&keyword=31158


----------

